#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Plaatsing FOH

## Podium Verhuur

Vreemd genoeg kon ik dit nog niet vinden op dit forum.

Maar we ziiten met een kleine discussie voor het plaatsen van de FOH op een buiten festival volgend jaar.

Meestal houden we 2/3 aan, gemeten vanaf voorkant podium en achterzijde bezoekers toegankelijk terrein. Met een maximum van ongeveer 30 meter. Met als kanttekening dat onze grootste overdekte podium 12 x 8 is.

Nu zit er 1 band bij die perse op 50meter van het podium wil zitten. De organisatie wil absoluut aan die eis gaan voldoen, terwijl de "echte" FOH al op 30 meter staat.  Er zal dus een tweede FOH komen. We hebben wel wat ideeen die voor mijn vraag verder niet interessant is.

Wat ik me wel afvraag is die 50 meter een nieuwe standaard of is mijn beredenatie van de 2/3 verkeerd. Het bezoekers gebied is ongeveer 100 meter. Tot nu toe nooit klachten gehad over de afstand (dus of iedereen is erg gecharmeerd van ons en durft niet te klagen of het is werkelijk een goede plaats)

----------


## MusicXtra

Op een terrein van 100 meter is 30 meter vrij kort op het podium, persoonlijk zou ik liever 10 meter verder naar achteren zitten.
Maar om daar nou een halszaak van te maken.... Zolang ze me niet pal voor het podium of 100 meter er vandaan willen zetten is het mij om het even.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

30 meter is over het algemeen wel fijn voor de heren van het licht en een mooie plaats voor de tweede rij speakers/line array (ik weet niet wat er geplaatst gaat worden).

Ik heb nog even de ryders van de andere bands bekeken, maar slechts enkele hebben het er in staan. En vaak alleen maar aantal meters (zelfs iemand met 8 meter, maar dat zal voor binnen bedoeld zijn)

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij gebruik van een line-array is het wat overdreven om op 30 meter al een delay-stack te gaan plaatsen, beetje line-array komt zeker tot 60 meter.

----------


## renevanh

2/3de op een veld van 100m is 60m... lijkt me dan weer wat ver. 30m weer te dichtbij... 40m lijkt me nuttig.
Eerlijk gezegd: als het aan mij zou liggen zou dat ene bandje wel een hele goede reden moeten hebben om persee op 50m te moeten staan.

2de FOH is natuurlijk makkelijk zat (tentje erbij, output naar een stereokanaaltje (+extra sends voor sub/infill/outfill/whatever) van je eerste FOH, klaar.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Bij gebruik van een line-array is het wat overdreven om op 30 meter al een delay-stack te gaan plaatsen, beetje line-array komt zeker tot 60 meter.



Gelukkig hoef ik mij daar niet druk om te maken. HEt is aan het bedrijf dat het geluid levert zelf om daar een beslissing in te nemen.
Er zal toch wel iets achter de foh toren geplaats gaan worden, anders creeër je een behoorijk gat in het geluid

Zoals eerder aangegeven zal de eerste FOH gewoon op 30 meter komen (is ook wat meestal in de ryders staat). Zomaar een tweede tentje erachter gaat natuurlijk niet, iets met een toren die in de weg staat. Hij zal dus aan de linker of rechter kant moeten staan, het idee van de FOH is dan alleen wel weg, want je hebt niet meer de beste plaats. Maar ja het is of het 1 of het ander. Eventueel hoger plaatsen kan ook alleen of dat nou is wat je wilt...
Maarja daar gaat deze discussie niet echt over, ik vroeg me meer af wat jullie zouden vinden waar hij zou moeten staan. Persoonlijk vind ik 50 meter overdreven.

Ik zal, als het bekend is wie het geluid gaat leveren eens vragen wat zij van 40 meter vinden. Voor ons maakt het geen donder uit natuurlijk.

----------


## BJD

Persoonlijk prefereer ik een front of house positie op een rails, welke ik automatisch met minimaal 1m/sec tussen de 20 en 60m vanaf het podium kan positioneren. Bij voorkeur ook nog 10m naar links, en 10m naar rechts, om te checken of daar het geluid ook goed is. Waar men tegenwoordig zich allemaal druk over kan maken...  :Smile:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Als de opdrachtgever dat voor jou wil betalen vinden wel wel een manier om het te bouwen. Alleen wat jammer voor de jongens van het licht en de beoekers, maarja die moeten niet zeuren   :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Doelstelling van de FOH is dat je op een plek staat welke representatief is voor het geluid (zo heb ik het ook altijd in mijn offertes omschreven).
Of dat nou op 20, 30, 40 of 50 meter van het podium is maakt op zich niet zoveel uit, ik sta liever iets verder zodat de geluidsdruk wat lager is, zeker als het een festival is wat 12 uur duurt.

----------


## mrVazil

> Voor ons maakt het geen donder uit natuurlijk.



waar doe je dan moeilijk over? Bel de band en vraag of 30 meter goed is, en anders zet je het hele spul toch gewoon op 50 meter ipv t gaan klooien met twee tenten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Iets met lampen en ryders.

Je gaat niet alle bands opbellen omdat 1 band 20 meter nar achteren wil. Maar er zijn mogelijkheden zat en bouwen ook wel eens twee sets naast elkaar op zodat het swichten van bands sneller gaat, alleen moet er dan weer extra geld naar het geluidsbedrijf.

----------


## Gast1401081

we hebben ooit eens ergens berekend wat akoestisch de beste plaats is : als je een gelijkbenige driehoek vormt, met de afstand tussen de speakers als basis, omdat je dan van heel veel kamfilters en lobverschijnselen verschoont blijft.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Bedoel je dan dat je met een podium van 10 meter je dan 10 meter van het podium je FOH moet opbouwen?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Bedoel je dan dat je met een podium van 10 meter je dan 10 meter van het podium je FOH moet opbouwen?



gelijkzijdige driehoek, sorry...gelijkbenig issie sowieso al als je in het midden staat..LOL.

en bij 10M : sinus 60 graden - ½√3 x 10 meter=  8,860 ?

----------


## BJD

Laat het die band van de TS niet horen! Straks willen ze ook nog eens een 50M+ breed podium!

----------


## MusicXtra

Als we het dan toch precies willen gaan doen; het is ook wel lekker wanneer je op of voor het snijpunt van waar de toppen op gericht staan staat.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Maar dat laatste kun je natuurlijk ook doen door het uitrichten van de speakers.

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt maar dat uitrichten heeft wel alles te maken met de grootte van het veld en de tussenafstand van de speakers.

----------


## renevanh

> Klopt maar dat uitrichten heeft wel alles te maken met de grootte van het veld en de tussenafstand van de speakers.



En niet te vergeten de horizontale spreiding van je speakers...

----------

